# Tail Shaving



## SeanandTyke (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there hoping some can help with this. When shaving Tyke's tail for a number of days after he drags the base along the floor and licks and licks and licks it. When i spoke to the vet about it his solution was to not shave it but i like my poodle to look like a poodle any hints/tips on what to do please.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe it's razor burn. Try not cutting it so close.


----------



## SeanandTyke (Mar 22, 2010)

Have done that leaving it longer than the top and he still does it.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

At dog shows, I have seen them shaved down to very bare skin. Those tails are done regularly and the skin becomes accustomed to this. 5o many pet dogs feel weird at first. It might just be the licking, scooting and rubbing that makes it irritated. Either do it more often short and do not let him lick OR do it with a longer blade.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How long has it been going on?

Olie was like this at first, we only shave the base about an inch or so.....it does sound like an irritation though - so maybe try and leave even more hair until he gets used to it. And my Vet asked me why I did ours and the santy area lol. So they are not a big help!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive had that problem before with my dogs and its usually razor burn. I bought this razor burn cream thats made for dogs that I use.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I shave Vegas' tail base with a #15 reverse weekly, I also do his face with this blade. They don't seem to bother him, but I AM doing them weekly so I think his skin is getting used to it.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Try using EQyss Micro-Tec Spray after shaving, or even Witch Hazel, both of which are very soothing to the skin, and prevent redness, itching, and the dog licking/scratching. My male (a very light cream) has very sensitive skin, so I use one or the other after shaving FF&T.


----------



## SeanandTyke (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info will give them a try and see how we get on


----------



## shay (Mar 31, 2010)

hmmmm......my groomer uses polysporin for kids. it has an anti-itch quality.
it seems to soothe the shaved areas on my dog.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

At my groomer's suggestion I use Gold Bond Powder when Chagall has razor burn. It appears to give him immediate relief. (maybe the zinc in it?) My vet, meanwhile, told me "There's nothing you can do for razor burn." My groomer won that one! Hope you can help your boy feel more comfortable!


----------

